# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Guest at home.

## keehoe

Just to share some photo of a guest who join me for Chinese New Year stay in IPOH.

----------


## Piscesgirl

What a very cool guest!

----------


## keehoe

Thanks Deborah, there is another 4feet with no leg that is more cool. But so far don't get to see it. Or should i say, i was lucky not having to shake hand with it.

----------


## stormhawk

Nice, a water monitor aka _Varanus salvator_, very common in Singapore as well.

During my trip back to Malacca sometime last year, me and my relatives saw one crawling in one of the drains near a river. It wasn't that small either and if it can handle such conditions in a dirty drain, I doubt it can't survive anywhere else.

Kee Hoe, if you're missing a chicken, you know who to blame.  :Laughing:

----------


## timebomb

In the old days, this reptile was common in Singapore too. When Potong Pasir was still a kampong, there used to be one there that will lurk at the top of a bald coconut tree. It hangs on the trunk just below the tip of the tree and waits for a bird to perch. 

There were 2 Indians in my survey team in those days and whenever they see a monitor lizard, they will catch it. They say it makes very good curry.

Loh K L

----------


## keehoe

Hi, never thought of eating it. It would be interesting to have it run around at home if it is not afraid of human. Well, if the size is as big as a small puppy.

We don't keep chicken at home. Only in the fridge or on dinning table.There is a kampong at the other side of the river. This side is housing estate.

Our unit is a corner unit. So lots of land for us to plant fruit, veg, etc etc. Because of that very often we have unexpected visitor. There is a monkey living near the coconut tree next to my place. It is a very naughty one.

----------


## juke

When I was at my in-law place in Kulai, 1 about 4ft long from head to tail came into the house and hid behind the cuboard, every one heard scratching sound coming from that location and got scare the living daylights out of us when we peer into the back of the cuboard.

----------


## ranmasatome

Wahahahaha! these guys are the funniest in nature! pretty talented bunch!

----------


## felix_fx2

very cool to have such a visitor, must be your pond area resemble nature alot.  :Smile: 
did it take a dip  :Grin:

----------


## vinz

LOL... This thread has been dormant until 2006.

Had a guest from the same family at school a few months ago. The students were having NAPFA test. The girls freaked out, the boys didn't know what to do (typical urban upbringing). The guest was freaking out too, scrambling to find a way out.

Small one. About 1m plus head to toe.

In the end, I walked him home... across the field to the empty land on the other side of the sports complex. I.e. walk behind him and nudge him to walk in the right direction. "Ungrateful" fella hissed at me, whipped my shoe with its' tail and tried to bite me.

----------


## juke

I've seen even larger ones at Kent Ridge park. There's a huge pond with 2 resident lizards residing there. They are about 8 - 9ft long and when they swim, they looked like crocodiles. Can try going there to observe them.

----------


## bossteck

8-9ft long, that's scary! 
Largest one I saw was a 3-4footer, near Geylang river (canal). 
Poor things have fewer and fewer places to roam nowadays.

----------


## vinz

Try Sungei Buloh Nature Reserve... it's a monitor lizard haven. All sizes can be found, from foot long juveniles to 8ft mamas, but mostly the big ones who know that no sane human will mess with them. You will find them lounging or walking along the paths.

----------


## juke

You are right Vinz, all sizes can be found in Sungei Buloh nature reserve. The big ones are real scary. No joke. :Opps:

----------


## Jungle-mania

yeah I saw several at Sungei Buloh about 8 to 9 feet, man, did they take a long time to budge from the track.

----------

